# Went to the vet, brought back...



## secuono (Mar 30, 2012)

Went to the vet with Bella, 1st pic is our nap afterwards.
While we were there, I noticed a small cage with about 5-6 Guinea Pigs, from two 1wk olds up to 6wk olds. 
They were free, I asked to find out which were girls, since I have two sisters here at home. Lady was holding the last female she sexed and I pointed to another I'd like instead. Somehow, everyone there started ooing and awwing and I came home with two girls! 
My two girls are almost a year old, a rust/lilac and a black. They are Abyssinian and Peruvian crosses. 
The new girls are a dark chocolate w/a white blaze on shoulder. Other is almost black, but is brown in good light, she also has a blaze on the shoulder, but on the opposite side as the sister.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats! Guinea Pigs are so funny. I love watching them run around on those little legs.


----------



## secuono (Mar 30, 2012)

I call them furry potatoes with tiny legs or fuzzy kidneys.


----------

